# SSD : 128 ou 256 ?



## sebas033 (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je compte très prochainement installer un SSD dans mon Macbook Pro 13" early 2011.
Je mettrai le SSD à la place du disque dur, et mon disque actuel (WD Scorpio blue 500Go 5400tr) à la place du superdrive.
Je me pose la question de la capacité à choisir pour le SSD (vraisemblablement un Crucial M4) : 128 ou 256Go.
Je garderai mes bibliothèques iPhoto, iMovie et iTunes sur le disque dur (environ 40Go chacune).

Est-ce qu'un SSD de 128 suffirait pour le système et quelques programmes (iLife, Office,etc) ?

Vaut-il mieux garder les bibliothèques iPhoto et iMovie sur le SSD pour un accès plus rapide ?


----------



## joelapieuvre (3 Décembre 2012)

sebas033 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte très prochainement installer un SSD dans mon Macbook Pro 13" early 2011.
> Je mettrai le SSD à la place du disque dur, et mon disque actuel (WD Scorpio blue 500Go 5400tr) à la place du superdrive.
> ...



128 suffisent largement pour le système et quelques programme, si tu veux mettre tes bibliothèques sur le SDD alors choisi 256, après à toi d'arbitrer...


----------



## Bbksoft (3 Décembre 2012)

Un 128Go est largement suffisant, tu fais simple => OS + prog + fichier perso (peu de musique, peu de films, etc...)

Sinon 256Go.

Tu peux aussi mettre 2 HDD  (en supprimant le DVD)


----------



## sebas033 (3 Décembre 2012)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Tu peux aussi mettre 2 HDD  (en supprimant le DVD)



Oui c'est ce que je compte faire (DD actuel à la place du Superdrive). Mais je me pose la question où mettre mes données : SSD ou DD. L'accès aux photos dans iPhoto est-il beaucoup plus rapide lorsqu'elles sont stockées sur le SSD ?


----------



## Bbksoft (3 Décembre 2012)

Normalement oui, car certains SSD font du 560Mo/s  et d'autre a peine 200Mo/s, mais c'est déjà nettement mieux qu'un bon vieux HDD...

Si tu hésite, prends un hybride...
Pour ma part, je suis pour le moment en SSD seul et je vais mettre mon HDD (500Go) à la place du superdrive pour avoir 757Go de stockage total, 256Go pour OS et Applis + 1Go de ramdisk (cache) + 500Go de stockage (VM, fichiers, etc...)


----------



## vanquishV12 (3 Décembre 2012)

Pour info, Mac OS avec toutes mes applications + VM Windows 7 avec programmes : 65 Go de pris.

Alors 128 c'est largement suffisant pour ton usage.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (3 Décembre 2012)

512gb, un OCZ Vertex 4

Allez, c'est Noël bientôt, gâtes-toi.....


----------



## nemrod22 (3 Décembre 2012)

...Et j'en profiterais pour monter la ram à 8 Go


----------



## sebas033 (3 Décembre 2012)

La RAM, c'est fait depuis un moment. Pour le SSD, je vais attendre que le Crucial M4 256 soit à moins de 150&#8364;.


----------



## sebas033 (16 Décembre 2012)

Ca y'est, j'ai acheté le SSD : Crucial M4 256Go à 129 sur amazon.de !
J'ai acheté l'optibay Fenvi sur ebay à 15. Il me reste plus qu'à installer tout ça dès que je reçois mon SSD.
Pour les étapes à suivre, je pensais faire comme ceci :

1- Je mets le SSD dans un boitier USB externe
2- Je clone mon HD sur le SSD en faisant gaffe de ne pas dépasser les 256Go.
3- Je démonte le MBP en installant le HD à la place du Superdrive et le SSD à la place du HD
4- Je redémarre comment ? ALT enfoncé ? il va démarrer sur le SSD si je ne fais rien ?
Quand dois-je indiquer à Lion le système à utiliser ?


----------



## manoir93 (16 Décembre 2012)

Tu redémarres avec avec alt enfoncé pour choisir le SSD, et un fois lancé tu vas dans Pomme > Préférences Systèmes > Démarrage et tu lui dis de démarrer avec le ssd


----------



## nemrod22 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que lorsque l'on change de dd pour un ssd c'est pas mal de repartir à zéro; fais une clé de Lion ou ML et boot dessus; tu auras un OS tout neuf!
Ne pas oublier le Trim...


----------



## sebas033 (16 Décembre 2012)

J'y ai pensé, mais je n'ai pas Lion sur support physique. Il était fourni avec ma machine.
Comment faire pour l'avoir sur DVD ?


----------



## Bbksoft (17 Décembre 2012)

sebas033 a dit:


> J'y ai pensé, mais je n'ai pas Lion sur support physique. Il était fourni avec ma machine.
> Comment faire pour l'avoir sur DVD ?



Il y a plein de TuTo sur Internet pour cela ...


----------



## sebas033 (17 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto qui ne demandent pas de passer par le Terminal...
Impossible d'obtenir simplement le DVD de Lion quand il est pré installé...


----------



## nemrod22 (17 Décembre 2012)

sebas033 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto qui ne demandent pas de passer par le Terminal...
> Impossible d'obtenir simplement le DVD de Lion quand il est pré installé...



*Maintenir la touche alt au démarrage, puis choisir la partition de restauration*


----------



## sebas033 (18 Décembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> *Maintenir la touche alt au démarrage, puis choisir la partition de restauration*



Oui, je vais tenter ça.
Si je fais un clone de mon HD avec CarbonCopyCloner, il clonera bien la partition recovery HD ?
Une clean install est recommandable, j'ai bien compris, mais je devrais réinstaller mes bibliothèques iTunes, iMovie et iPhoto. Pas de risques de perdre mes listes de lectures, préf, etc ?

Si je fais une clean install puis une restauration Time Machine, je perds tous les bénéfices de la clean install ?


----------



## clementgix (18 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi passer par un boitier externe? il suffit de le faire en interne. Tu fais ta manip' de changement de disque et tu démarres sur le HD à la place du superdrive, tu le clones sur le SSD et tu reboot sur le SSD. C'est ce que j'ai fait et ça à très bien fonctionné.


----------

